# automatic pedals for the 350z or infiniti g35



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey guys, maybe someone can help me- I have a customer with a g35 and its automatic. He wants pedal covers for it. Have any of you guys put any on your cars yet or know of a brand that works?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

a g35 auto??? :lame:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> a g35 auto??? :lame:


And what car are you driving?? 200sx T

Last time I compared the 2 cars the G35 gets all the looks as well as the performance.

So if the G35 is lame then what would you call your 200sx?? 

Just giving some perspective, we are all on there because we love, like Nissan's. 

Also any pedal cover should work so long as it covers the pedal's for the G35. 

http://www.act-labs.com/scripts/catdetails.asp?catcode=caracc-pedalplate


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude a g35 automatic would smoke a 1.6 turbo- MY 1.6 WOULD SMOKE YOUR 1.6 TURBO!!!!!! SO WOULD MY Z AS A MATTER OF FACT AND THATS AUTO TOO!! My g/f had a 200sx and generally that is the only sex I see driving them.....What are you doing on this part of the forum anyways? Dreaming? Quit being a jackass and help out with posts instead of being a dick, dick.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey sponge, thanks for the info man-why do you always come through?!?!?!?! You rock! I have to see if my distributor can get any of these and if neither one can then I will just give the kid the website and he can get them himself.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Hey sponge, thanks for the info man-why do you always come through?!?!?!?! You rock! I have to see if my distributor can get any of these and if neither one can then I will just give the kid the website and he can get them himself.



Thanks, I'm just doing my job.  BTW, if your customer is having a hard time asking if they will fit his G35 since it fairly new model. Have that person measure the pedals (L x W) and ask if they have any pedals that will fit.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I thought the G35 had some version of Shiftronic were you could switch from Manual to Automatic


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Kalel said:


> I thought the G35 had some version of Shiftronic were you could switch from Manual to Automatic


Shifttronic does not mean it has 3 pedals like a manual. 










Quote from Car and Driver,

"There's nothing wrong with the five-speed auto that's currently available. Taken from the Q45, it upshifts with smoothness and certainty and will let the engine rev to redline before doing so. Also, it comes standard with a *manumatic feature, which is no worse than others on the market. But it hardly provides the mechanical connection and satisfaction of a proper manual.* Also, you must move the shifter over to a separate gate on the right of the standard PRND. Shouldn't it be on the left side, closer to your shifting hand? Its throw is long, too, and not as certain as it could be."


----------



## DiRN (Jan 12, 2004)

Shifttronic is basically a Manual Automatic, not an Automatic Manual (like they're testing in the new TT).


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> And what car are you driving?? 200sx T
> 
> Last time I compared the 2 cars the G35 gets all the looks as well as the performance.
> 
> ...



owned!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

theyre both the same thing if you ask me.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

se_nismo said:


> owned!


 i wondered how long it was before someone was going to say that


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Hey guys, maybe someone can help me- I have a customer with a g35 and its automatic. He wants pedal covers for it. Have any of you guys put any on your cars yet or know of a brand that works?



Nokya from http://www.southwestautoworks.com

The bare aluminum should look good.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

one that i recomend are the sparco pedals if he's willing to pay the price they are very good


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I already tryed the sparco pedals man- they dont work- theyre too small. I ordered the Razo pedals that sponge told me about, Theyre pretty nice- if they dont work Im giong to keep them for my car.


----------



## 65DaytonaCoupe (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey DiRN, do you mean Tiptronic or Direct Shift Gearbox? A Tiptronic is a traditional ManuMatic where a TQ Converter still does all the leg work. Although paddle shifting is fun. I enjoy it in my TT anyways. 

But the DSG is a completely different story altogether. No Converter. It uses to electronically controlled clutches. One in reserves, one acting. It provides a very, very smooth shift. Both up, and down. And the shift feel is a bith firmer than most Tiptronics. 

I can't wait to trade in my TT for a new 3.2 DSG TT. Of couse that will be three years....


----------

